# We lost a member of the family....



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Today my dad had to make the decision to put his 9 year old Rottweiler Okia to sleep. It was sudden, but thinking back, maybe not as sudden as it seemed. 9 years ago my son and I went and got Okia for my mom the day that she lost her first Rottweiler, Tundra. I will never forget my mom's face or tears that she shed when I stepped away from my son and he was holding Okia for her. She grabbed that puppy, kissed her, and cried in her fur. Okia got my mom through a rough time. When my mom passed away almost a year ago, Okia was very confused, but she was there for my dad when he needed her most. They were together all the time and he took her everywhere. A couple months ago she started to lose some weight, we figured it was more exercise doing the trick. Within a month she lost about 15 pounds and concern set in. She was taken to the vet and blood was taken, urine testing, etc. The vet insisted everything was fine and she was healthy. Everything came back normal. He put her on the vets food of choice of course and that didn't help her appetite at all. She didn't want to eat, she lost weight, there was blood in the urine, and was drinking lots of water. I thought diabetes and after more research I thought maybe chronic renal failure. I finally told my dad on Sunday to take her to my vet. They had no appointments, but managed to squeeze her in. 1/2 hour later after xrays, it was confirmed that she had cancer and it was everywhere, masses everywhere and water on her lungs. At first they gave her a short time, then they recommended putting her down, she was in a lot of pain.Imagine all of our surprise, we really thought it was something that could be managed with medicine. My son said that the xrays were awful and you could see the masses everywhere. I was livid at the first vet, because after a couple months he still didn't diagnose her and insisted she didn't have cancer...I gave him a piece of my mind and it wasn't nice I couldn't make it to tell her goodbye, but my dad, my son, and my sister were there. My sister told me Sunday that she thought my mom was ready to have Okia come home, she could see it in Okia's eyes. She was a wonderful dog and certainly didn't deserve to have any pain. I know that she ran into my mom's open arms....RIP Okia, I will never forget you:wub:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Okia.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Okla was a blessed dog to be so loved during her life and at her passing. Thank you for the image of Okla united with your mother. That's a beautiful closure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for your family's loss. :rip:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry for all you and your family have lost, thankfully your Dad has wonderful daughters and grandson to help him through

RIP beautiful little doggie


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for your families loss. She was a pretty girl that was obviously well loved. RIP Okia.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Okia loved and was loved and that is a wonderful thing. My thoughts and prayers are w/you and your family and especially w/ your dad. Take care.Im sure Okia watches you still sitting next to your mom.
Maggi


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I am so sorry for your families loss she is beautiful may she rest in peace I am sure she will be in good hands up there with your mom watching over her may they both rest in peace together.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your families loss of your precious Okia, may she run free at the bridge. :rip:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your family's loss. Cancer just stinks.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That made me cry. I am so very sorry for your family.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Okia.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm sure your mom is enjoying have her back by her side


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

RIP Okia.

Sorry for your family's loss.


----------

